# 

## zetka

Nadszedł czas aby pomyśleć o ogrodzeniu. Myślimy żeby wymurować słupki i podmurówkę ze zwykłej czerwonej cegły i na to dać tynk (silikonowy) w kolorze elewacji domu. Bardzo podoba mi się takie rozwiązanie, mam jednak wątpliwości, czy w przyszłości aby nie pożałuję.. :Confused:  Tu pojawiają się obawy czy z czasem ten tynk nie zacznie odpadać.. :Roll:  Czy można się przed tym jakoś ustrzec? Czy izolacja pozioma na fundamencie (choć co do tego czy ją w ogóle dawać też są sprzeczne opinie - łatwiej można taki "niezwiązany" mur przewrócić; a jeśli jednak dawać to jaką?) i fakt że tynk będzie silikonowy wystarczą abym mogła spać spokojnie? Czy ktoś z Was ma u siebie takie rozwiązanie od dłuższego czasu i nie żałuje? 
A może lepiej wybiec w przyszłość, postawić na praktyczność i dać klinkier?  :sad:

----------

tynk sie sprawdzi pod warunkiem, ze zabezpieczysz go przed zmiennymi warunkami atmoferycznymi /tzn nie dopuscisz aby mokry zamarzał/
izolacje bym dał /obojetne czy papa czy gruba folia/

----------


## beton44

jak chcesz ładne solidne grube słupki i podmurówkę - odlej je z betonu
/słupki  zbrojone/ będą zdecydowanie bardziej wodomrozoodporne....

można je też potem potynkować tynkiem silikonowym takim jak domek...

----------


## zetka

Dzięki za odpowiedzi. Tak myślałam, że lepiej będzie je odlać z betonu ale mój M coś sceptycznie do tego podchodził  :wink:  Rozumiem że w przypadku betonu też lepiej zastosować odcinkę, czyli wylać fundament, dać izolację i potem wylewać dalej słupki i podmurówke?
I nie bardzo wiem jak zabezbieczyć tynk przed zmiennymi warunkami atmosferycznymi  :Roll:  Przecież nie będę po każdych opadach deszczu czy śnigu wycierać ich do sucha  :Lol:  A tak w ogóle to czy przypadkiem tynki te nie są mrozoodporne?  :Roll:  
Naprawdę nikt z Was nie ma takiego rozwiązania?

----------


## beton44

> Dzięki za odpowiedzi. Tak myślałam, że lepiej będzie je odlać z betonu ale mój M coś sceptycznie do tego podchodził  Rozumiem że w przypadku betonu też lepiej zastosować odcinkę, czyli wylać fundament, dać izolację i potem wylewać dalej słupki i podmurówke?
> I nie bardzo wiem jak zabezbieczyć tynk przed zmiennymi warunkami atmosferycznymi  Przecież nie będę po każdych opadach deszczu czy śnigu wycierać ich do sucha  A tak w ogóle to czy przypadkiem tynki te nie są mrozoodporne?  
> Naprawdę nikt z Was nie ma takiego rozwiązania?



Ad czerwone. A po co

----------


## zetka

Po to żeby beton nie podciągał wilgoci z gruntu?  :Confused:  Chciałabym jak najabrdziej ograniczyć ewentualne pękanie tynku.

----------


## Aedifico

> Napisał zetka
> 
> Dzięki za odpowiedzi. Tak myślałam, że lepiej będzie je odlać z betonu ale mój M coś sceptycznie do tego podchodził  Rozumiem że w przypadku betonu też lepiej zastosować odcinkę, czyli wylać fundament, dać izolację i potem wylewać dalej słupki i podmurówke?
> I nie bardzo wiem jak zabezbieczyć tynk przed zmiennymi warunkami atmosferycznymi  Przecież nie będę po każdych opadach deszczu czy śnigu wycierać ich do sucha  A tak w ogóle to czy przypadkiem tynki te nie są mrozoodporne?  
> Naprawdę nikt z Was nie ma takiego rozwiązania?
> 
> 
> 
> Ad czerwone. A po co


Betonu podciąganie kapilarne nie obowiązuje?

Wracając do tematu.

Na murowanych z czasem pojawią się przebicia ze spoin, chyba,że wcześniej otynkować tynkiem cem.-wap. Wypadałoby też zastosować siatkkę bo może się delikatnie rysować.

----------

